# Buying Holiday Home in Costa Blanca\Orihuela



## Damo1 (Aug 21, 2016)

I was just looking for some advice in buying a holiday home in Costa Blanca\Orihuela. I have seen plenty of properties that seem good value for money but am unsure of the location and seem to change my mind everytime I look. What is right for one person is obviously isn't right for another. My wife and I are in our late 30's and young children. I am looking for a nice, mixed location and don't want anywhere too British. I also don't want anywhere too built up i.e Benidorm but by the same token don't want a 'retirement' location (if that makes sense) which is too quiet.

Some locations I have looked into are Javea, Calp, Santa Pola, Playa Flamenca, La Zenia, Torre de la Horada. Obviously I plan on visiting but would like to whittle down my locations first. Therefore it would be great if I could get peoples opinions on these, as well as any others, to see if they are suitable.


----------



## davexf (Jan 26, 2009)

Hola 
How are you going to survive? Do you work / have you an income stream to support yourself and your family? It may seem a red herring but that sort of information can make your choices change 

Davexf


----------



## Simon22 (May 22, 2015)

davexf said:


> Hola
> How are you going to survive? Do you work / have you an income stream to support yourself and your family? It may seem a red herring but that sort of information can make your choices change
> 
> Davexf


Does that even come into it for a holiday home?

I would drive around and get a feel for places when you are here. We were told Villa Martin was lovely but it was just not for us. Spend time on the internet looking at areas on Google maps but nothing beats standing outside a property to get a feel for the environment.


----------



## Damo1 (Aug 21, 2016)

Simon22 said:


> Does that even come into it for a holiday home?
> 
> I would drive around and get a feel for places when you are here. We were told Villa Martin was lovely but it was just not for us. Spend time on the internet looking at areas on Google maps but nothing beats standing outside a property to get a feel for the environment.


Cheers. Yes I do plan on doing that but would like some sort of an idea beforehand so I can plan and arrange things and not waste anytime. For example looking at some posts and places they seem largely ex pat retirement places which isn't really what I am looking for yet. If I could rule out any obvious places it would save a lot of wasted time and effort.


----------



## davexf (Jan 26, 2009)

Hola 
I meant to imply that you need to think about how often / period of holiday you intend. Lots of people think about a "holiday home" but then try to "make a go of it" by becoming resident or staying for months instead of the "two week summer holiday". 

The difference in when and the period of stay makes the difference - for instance some people like to come to Spain around Christmas / New Year. 

Davexf


----------



## Damo1 (Aug 21, 2016)

davexf said:


> Hola
> I meant to imply that you need to think about how often / period of holiday you intend. Lots of people think about a "holiday home" but then try to "make a go of it" by becoming resident or staying for months instead of the "two week summer holiday".
> 
> The difference in when and the period of stay makes the difference - for instance some people like to come to Spain around Christmas / New Year.
> ...


Hola

This would purely be a holiday home and my wife and I would continue to work and live in the UK for the vast majority of the year. It is quite possible we may retire there way down the line if we do like it enough but that is 20+ years away (unless I get lucky!). 

My wife's a teacher and I get very good holidays. As a side note this is also part of the reason I want to buy because it costs a small fortune to go away in the school holidays. I would probably be looking at going away maybe a week in Autumn\Winter, Easter and maybe a couple of different times over the summer. I would then probably look to rent it out when I can. Obviously I realise that I am not going to able to rent it all year but maybe 10 weeks a year or so if I can to help it pay its way.


----------

